# HP Photosmart 720 > Eure Meinungen



## Blumenkind (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal eure Meinungen über die HP Photosmart 720 preisgebt.
Ich möchte mir schleunigst eine gute Digicam unter 250€ kaufen, da ich demnächst an die dänische Küste fahre und dort nette Landschaftsbilder schießen will;-) 

Hier noch ein Link und noch einer 

Gruß Blumenkind


----------



## Vitalis (12. Juli 2003)

Mir wird irgendwie leicht übel beim Lesen dieser ComputerBILD-Texte  

Wenn Dir einfaches Knipsen reicht und Du nix selber einstellen möchtest, dann kauf Dir die Kamera Blumenkind.


----------



## Leola13 (13. Juli 2003)

Hai,

Blumenkind die Aussage unten sollte wohl nicht unbedingt DAS ausschlaggebende Merkaml gewesen sein.

Die Hewlett-Packard benötigt nur einen Bedienschritt, um ein Foto direkt nach der Aufnahme zu löschen."
(ComputerBild 21/2002, Seite 187) 




> Wenn Dir einfaches Knipsen reicht


Vitalis
Ansonsten siehe oben.

Nur bei drei Wochen dänische Küste sind 16MB Speicherkarte zu  wenig.
Oder Schlepptop vorhanden ???

Ciao

Edit : Sorry ich krieg "Vitalis" nicht da hin wo ich will.


----------



## Blumenkind (13. Juli 2003)

Also erstmal Danke für die Anmerkungen

Aber ich habe bislang noch keine Kamera in dem Preissektor gefunden, die über 3MP und ein so großes Objektiv hat.

Welche Kamera würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, bei der ich auch mehr einstellen kann.
Man liest ja immer wieder bei Ebay: "5MP+128MB+MP3+VIDEO+WECAM=285€".
Und dann verbirgt sich dahinter irgendeine japanische Firma, von der ich noch nie etwas gehört habe.
Was haltet ihr von diesen Angeboten?

Achja, ich hätte mir noch eine 128MB FlashCard dazu geholt.

Edit: Hier ist z.B. eine von Toshiba, die eigentlich recht "alt" und "schlicht" wirkt, aber laut der Beschreibung kann sie ne ganze Menge.

Edit2: Mir gefallen die Canon Powershot G1 und die  A70    auch noch ganz gut. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. Juli 2003)

die beiden genannten Canons sind sicher die besten von den hier aufgezählten. Allerdings wirst Du keine A70 für 250 Euro kriegen.

Tip: nimm die A60, die kriegste für den Preis (naja fast) und die ist bis auf den Bildsensor mit der A70 identisch. Ich kenne die Kamera zwar noch nicht persönlich, aber hab bisher nur gutes gehört: sehr viele manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten. 


Dunsti


----------

